
A Machine May Not Take Your Job, but One Could Become Your Boss - denzil_correa
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/23/technology/artificial-intelligence-ai-workplace.html
======
siriniok
Most of software engineers would be fine with that, I guess. Or not?

